# 1937 C.C. Soda Bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 7, 2020)

A few weeks ago I found this bottle. From the looks of it you can see it's been through a LOT. But these bottles were made of very thick heavy glass. Even with all the fleabites, it doesn't have any cracks or chips at all.  Made by Owens-Illinois Plant 9 in Streator, IL in 1937. The city of Uniontown, PA is on the bottom. On the heel it has a patent date of November 6, 1923. Just above the heel it says "COCA COLA BOTTLING COMPANY" in fine print.  So do you think the C.C. on the bottle stood for crystal clear soda, or something else?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cocacola soda. Any flavors other than cola was block lettering. The real thing was always script.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 14, 2020)

I think.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 14, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cocacola soda. Any flavors other than cola was block lettering. The real thing was always script.


Thanks for the help!


----------

